# London or Essex meet up



## darkblonde (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone out there who suffer with any mental health condition that live in London/Essex or surrounding areas like the idea of meeting up together in a social environment on a regular basis like once a month or something? i think it could be a good thing.

If anyone is interested you can message me here or you can send me a text or call me on 07941039883 as i don't really come on this site much, and you can also add me on whatsapp if you like, hope to get some response from this post 

Stacey


----------

